# Where to ride in/around Fort Myers?



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

The in laws just bought a place in Fort Myers FL (Colonial Country Club) and we are heading down for a week in early February.

I'm looking for a few ideas on decent road rides, maybe 20-40 mile loops. It looks like we are pretty close to I75, I don't mind traffic but do not want to tangle with Highway commuters. 

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. It's 15F here in Ontario Canada at the moment so I'm looking forward to getting off the trainer in the basement and getting outside!!!

Hope I can still balance upright, its been 6 weeks and my back wheel has been locked into a Tacx trainer the whole time....

Thanks
Dreww


----------



## ksteinhoff (Jan 7, 2009)

Check http://www.caloosariders.com/ 

They have some pretty good maps.


----------

